# Cleaning Rust off of a lathe



## Jimmy Powell

I have had my lathe in outside storage for a few months and have moved it back into our garage. I have purchased some T-9 to aid in cleaning the rust off my lathe. Would it be appropriate to use steel wool with the T-9 to clean the rust.

Jimmy Powell


----------



## Monty

IIRC the T-9 is more for rust protection than removal.
I've used the Scotch brite style pads on my random orbital sander to speed things up a bit.
Once clean, don't forget to use wood paste was or the T-9 to protect the ways from rust.


----------



## woodgraver

I have used the Rust Free product in that line and just needed a green scrub pad, but then I have never had to bring something back from outside storage. At the most it was just condensation caused by using a propane heater.


----------



## jasontg99

I use sandpaper and a sanding block.  I start at the highest grit I can while still being aggressive enough to remove the rust.  Then I move to a higher grit to get a nice shine.  Finally I coat it with a good wax for protection and frictionless movement of the material being cut.


----------



## seamus7227

I typically use 0000 steel wool to clean up the rust, of course it depends on how deep that rust is, hopefully its just topical. Once that is cleaned up, i use Johnson's paste wax and rub a couple of coats on and wipe off the remaining with a clean t-shirt. tailstock will slide like a charm! I do this about once a week to my lathe and scroll saw table as routine maintenance so i dont have to worry about rust. I have found that on my scroll saw table where i rest my hands(when holding an object to cut) that within a couple of weeks, the moisture in my skin will cause rust to form. makes sense now, but for a while there i couldnt figure out where in the heck it was coming from, it was always in the same two areas


----------



## MartinPens

I saw a Mythbusters episode where the best rust cleaner ended up being diet soda!  : )  Good luck.


----------



## GoatRider

MartinPens said:


> I saw a Mythbusters episode where the best rust cleaner ended up being diet soda!  : )  Good luck.



That would be the phosphoric acid. If you want a stronger version that sticks, use Naval Jelly.


----------



## Jimmy Powell

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the advice.

Jimmy Powell


----------



## PenMan1

Before using the very expensive Boeshield T9, you should apply a generous coating of either naval jelly or hog snott (motorcycle rust remover) and let the pink jelly sit undisturbed  for 20 minutes. Then remove the "pilled up" rust with WD40, a putty applicator and a scotch bite abrasive pad.  I WOULD NEVER APPLY SANDPAPER TO THE BED OF MY LATHE, but there are many opinions on this.

If the first "snott" application did not remove all the rust, keep repeating applications until all rust is dissolved. TAKE CARE TO KEEP THE PINK JELLY OFF OF PAINTED PARTS AS BOTH NAVAL JELLY AND HOG SNOTT WILL REMOVE PAINT.

AFTER all rust has bee removed, clean again with WD40 and towel dry. THEN apply one generous coat of T-9. Allow the Boeshield to dry completely, then apply a second coat.

Then a monthly re-application of T-9 should keep the rust from reappearing.


----------



## PenMan1

GoatRider said:


> MartinPens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a Mythbusters episode where the best rust cleaner ended up being diet soda!  : )  Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the phosphoric acid. If you want a stronger version that sticks, use Naval Jelly.
Click to expand...


That is exactly correct....... AND people wonder why the shouldn't drink diet sodas. They are SUGAR FREE.....blink, blink


----------



## GoatRider

PenMan1 said:


> GoatRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartinPens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a Mythbusters episode where the best rust cleaner ended up being diet soda!  : )  Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the phosphoric acid. If you want a stronger version that sticks, use Naval Jelly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is exactly correct....... AND people wonder why the shouldn't drink diet sodas. They are SUGAR FREE.....blink, blink
Click to expand...


Sugar colas have phosphoric also. It's there to give it the tangy taste.


----------



## jasontg99

AND people wonder why the shouldn't drink  diet sodas. They are SUGAR FREE.....blink, blink



How else are you going to keep your insides clean?


----------



## TerryDowning

I'm surprised no one has mentioned evapo-rust or crud cutter.
Excellent deoxidizers, no acid. I have used Crud Cutter with great effect when restoring some hand planes. I have heard great things about evapo-rust as well.

For a light acid (similiar to soda) vinegar can be used as well. Naval Jelly is also acid based.  The problem with acid based solutions is that they also remove metal as well as the rust.

For heavy rust removal electrolysis is also an option.


----------



## warthog

On my bandsaw...I built a bigger work surface out of 2 layers of 3/4 inch baltic plywood and attached it to the existing bandsaw table. Now the original table is protected and I have a much bigger work surface. Really cool. But I do have quite a bit of rust on my Dad's drill press. I can't imagine my Dad letting it get this bad...but I think I am going to have to get real aggressive with this thing to get it cleaned up.


----------



## hewunch

My bed doesn't rust. I think it has something to do with the thick CA coating. :tongue:


----------



## Wood Butcher

Klingspor is a company that mostly sells sandpaper, they're located in Hickory, NC (or SC).  They sell a rubber square about 3" x 2" x 3/4" that has silicon carbide grit embedded in it.  It is wonderful for rust removal especially if a little WD40 is added to the elbow grease.  They are called Sandflex and you can see them here
Search Results For "sandflex" | Klingspor's Woodworking Shop
WB


----------



## Lenny

I have heard great things about evapo-rust as well! It would get my vote.


----------

